# Extra large blanks for something other than pen.



## CabinetMaker (May 8, 2014)

Okay, this isn't exactly a pen blank and the pressure pot to cook this baby would be interesting to see.  But it is a pretty cool table







Sorry if this is on the wrong form but I hope you enjoyed it.


----------



## MarkD (May 8, 2014)

Now that's a casting!


----------

